# 650b tires - Pari-Moto vs. GB Cyress



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

*650b tires - Pari-Moto vs. GB Cypress*

I've been riding a set of Pacenti 38mm Pari-Moto tires and enjoy how they ride. I don't have any real complaints. At the end of the month I'm planning a week long tour and want to carry an extra tire (or set of tires) with me as I'm guessing that finding 650b tires along the route will be next to impossible. There will be a support vehicle (camper) along with us so carrying the extra weight is not an issue.

I was planning on buying another Pari-Moto tire. However, after looking around I found the Grand Bois 32mm Cypress tire. They look interesting. Our route should be on paved road (although we're unsure how well they're paved), and I think that a 32mm tire would be plenty wide.

Have any of you ridden both tires? How did they compare? I'm looking to cover ~100 miles per day for a week, so being comfortable is important, but keeping rolling resistance to a minimum is pretty important too. I'm wondering if the 6mm less tire on the Grand Bois tire is noticeable on a long ride.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, I haven't ridden the Cypress or Pari-Moto, but I've been pleased with the SOMA B-Line (which is basically a 650B Pasela).

Initial impressions here:
First Impressions: SOMA B-Line 650B Tire | GRAVELBIKE.com


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I would go for a Panaracer tire over a Grand Bois, Pan's are just reliable and tuff, but still offer low rolling resistance. The Pari-Moto is made by Pan, and if your looking to try a smaller tire give Rivendell's Maxy Fasty a try. Looks to be a Jack Brown in the 650B size. I love my Jack Browns and couldn't ask for a better tire, low rolling resistance, extreme flat resistance, and great grip. For a narrower tire I would give the Fasty a try, don't think it would sacrifice too much comfort.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks for the info. I ended up getting a spare Pari-Moto as buying one tire was cheaper than getting a pair of the smaller tires.

I've heard great reviews (on-line and locally) for the larger Grand Bois Hetre tire but little about the narrower Cyress. The Jack Brown looks like an interesting tire too.


----------

